# Variablen aus db in wincc flexible importieren



## Gerri (24 Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
ich willd Variablen inkl. Adresse aus einem DB (in meinem Fall sind UDT´s in Form von Arrays vorhanden).

Ich hab das schon mal geschafft, mittels  TAG ´Converter, nur diesmal klappts nicht so recht.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag der klappt?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Januar 2010)

*Hab da ein Programm..*

Hab da ein Programm geschrieben das das macht (WinCC oder Flexible).

Kanns am Montag mal Online stellen...

Vieleicht musst mich PNen um mich drann zu erinnern...


----------



## Gerri (24 Januar 2010)

Hey super!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Juni 2010)

Hab grad ne PN bekommen, Sorry hatte das ganz vergessen...


----------



## DJMetro (12 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde auch gerne eine ganze Reihe an Variablen aus einem DB importieren, jedoch bekomme ich die angefügt Fehlermeldung. Was mach ich falsch?

Andi


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 Juli 2010)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde auch gerne eine ganze Reihe an Variablen aus einem DB importieren, jedoch bekomme ich die angefügt Fehlermeldung. Was mach ich falsch?
> 
> Andi



Für WinCC Flexible oder WinCC???


----------



## DJMetro (12 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Für WinCC Flexible oder WinCC???


Flexible 2008


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 Juli 2010)

Hab's mal geupdatet...

Hier: http://jochensserver.dyndns.org/wordpress/?page_id=58


----------



## DJMetro (13 Juli 2010)

Hmm,
die Tags.csv legt er an, aber die ist leer 

Andi

Meine Daten sehen so aus:

```
Wert[0].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[0].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[0].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[0].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[0].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[0].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[0].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[0].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[1].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[1].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[1].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[1].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[1].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[1].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[1].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[1].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[2].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[2].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[2].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[2].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[2].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[2].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[2].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[2].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[3].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[3].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[3].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[3].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[3].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[3].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[3].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[3].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[4].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[4].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[4].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[4].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[4].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[4].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[4].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[4].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[5].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[5].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[5].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[5].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[5].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[5].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[5].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[5].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[6].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[6].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[6].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[6].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[6].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[6].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[6].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[6].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[7].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[7].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[7].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[7].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[7].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[7].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[7].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[7].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[8].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[8].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[8].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[8].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[8].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[8].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[8].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[8].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[9].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[9].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[9].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[9].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[9].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[9].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[9].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[9].S_S := 0;
```


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Juli 2010)

Schick mir mal die Komplette AWL Quelle... Ich pass es dann an...


----------



## DJMetro (13 Juli 2010)

Bitte sehr

```
DATA_BLOCK "Rezepte"
TITLE =
{ S7_m_c := 'true' }
VERSION : 0.0


  STRUCT     
   Wert : ARRAY  [0 .. 9 ] OF "Rezept";    
  END_STRUCT ;    
BEGIN
   Wert[0].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[0].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[0].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[0].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[0].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[0].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[0].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[0].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[0].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[0].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[1].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[1].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[1].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[1].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[1].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[1].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[1].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[1].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[1].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[1].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[2].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[2].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[2].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[2].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[2].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[2].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[2].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[2].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[2].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[2].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[3].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[3].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[3].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[3].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[3].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[3].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[3].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[3].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[3].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[3].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[4].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[4].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[4].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[4].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[4].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[4].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[4].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[4].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[4].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[4].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[5].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[5].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[5].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[5].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[5].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[5].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[5].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[5].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[5].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[5].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[6].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[6].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[6].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[6].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[6].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[6].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[6].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[6].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[6].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[6].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[7].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[7].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[7].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[7].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[7].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[7].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[7].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[7].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[7].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[7].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[8].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[8].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[8].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[8].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[8].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[8].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[8].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[8].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[8].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[8].S_S := 0; 
   Wert[9].Rez_ID := 0; 
   Wert[9].Rez_Name := 'xxxx'; 
   Wert[9].Rez_EN := TRUE; 
   Wert[9].LO_01 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_01 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].LO_02 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_02 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].LO_03 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_03 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].LO_04 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_04 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].LO_05 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_05 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].LO_06 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_06 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].LO_07 := 0; 
   Wert[9].SG_07 := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].DZ_HK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].DZ_NK := 0.000000e+000; 
   Wert[9].T_HK := 0; 
   Wert[9].T_NK := 0; 
   Wert[9].T_KM := 0; 
   Wert[9].P_S := 0; 
   Wert[9].S_S := 0; 
END_DATA_BLOCK
```

Und vielen Dank! 

Andi


----------



## Jochen Kühner (15 Juli 2010)

Neue Version hier Online:

http://jochensserver.dyndns.org/wordpress/?page_id=58

Probier's mal...


----------



## DJMetro (16 Juli 2010)

Moin,
haut noch nicht ganz hin. Der macht aus allen DBW nen " Time of day" und Flexible haut jede Menge Fehler raus.


----------

